# Use Lr and Topaz Denoise AI to do denoise



## adonetok (Sep 26, 2020)

I use Lr and Topaz Denoise AI to do denoise as following steps.
1) In Lr, open a photo to be denoise, 
2) From edit-in, select Denoise AI, 
3) Wait for a while, Denoise AI open and then working in it, 
4) Clicking apply button, after processing for a long time, file is saved  *but processed file never back to Lr*.
Please help.


----------



## clee01l (Sep 26, 2020)

There is a very recent thread about the merits of using Topaz editors with a Lightroom Workflow.
Your problem has nothing to do with Topaz but external editors in general

I have Topaz Studio which is a different product by Topaz. In general, all external editors work that same wrt Lightroom Classic

When you choose Edit In.  LrC. creates a derivative image file with all of the LrC adjustments  
This file (usually a TIFF) is sent to your external editor.  
When you finish in your external Editor,  you simply save the external editor changes in the image file  created by  LrC.   It may be a little confusing.  Typically apps have a "Save" option to overwrite the file opened in the editor and a "Save As"  option to create a new file.   It is the "Save" option that you want because that file was created by LrC and is already cataloged in Lightroom.  
In my Topaz Studio, I have neither  "Save"  or "Save As".    What I do find are two functions "Save Look" and " "Accept". In some other situations, Topaz will ask me if I want to "Export".    "Accept" is the function that I want to use to return the edited file to LrC.   In some situations, I get an option to "Export " in Topaz.  If I choose "Export" , the saved Topaz file is returned to Lightroom. 
If the file is returned to Lightroom and you can't find it,  there are several possible situations the prevent you from finding the Topaz edited file.    The most common mistake is that the Grid view is sorted in "Added Order"  and the last file added is going to be at the end of the group.   Another mistake is working from a Smart Collection.   The file returned may not meet the criteria for the Smart Collection and will be found in the folder with the original file. 
Another thing to consider is Stacking.  If you check the box in External Editor Preferences to "Stack with Original". The returned file might be exactly where you expect it to be but inside a collapsed stack


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 26, 2020)

adonetok said:


> Clicking apply button, after processing for a long time, file is saved *but processed file never back to Lr*.


I'm using Denoise V2.3.0 and just tried it on a NEF. I did a screen shot to compare before and after. The ISO was 12,800 so the change is obvious. The TIF file gets updated properly and is stacked with the original NEF.
You may want to ask TOPAZ.


----------



## adonetok (Sep 28, 2020)

I think that I found out the problem.
My raw file is CR3 and DN did not support this format yet.
Therefore, once I export to tif file and then processing in DN can't back to Lr.
I tried to export to tif file from Lr and have DN to process from tif file but the result is strange and can't accept.


----------



## Paul_DS256 (Sep 28, 2020)

adonetok said:


> My raw file is CR3 and DN did not support this format yet


LR will be sending DN a TIFF file and not the CR3.


----------



## adonetok (Sep 28, 2020)

Yes,  LR will be sending DN a TIFF file but I still got very strange result.
Finally, I solved this issue.
I used fat performance laptop to do plug-in job, it work great.
New laptop is running i7 with SSD hard drive!


----------

